

An Amusing Lesson In Social Media - yotamros
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/an-amusing-lesson-in-social-media/

======
JonLim
I posted this in the comments of the blog post, but I figured I'd share it
here as well.

\---

One of the things I always tell people is that social media should never,
EVER, be used to solely push or market your product. People are here to
interact, to listen, and to play. They are not here as possible customers
walking into your store.

It’s a messaging tool, a way for people to talk to you and your brand, and for
you to learn a little bit more about them.

Once in a while, you can say "Hey guys, we’re doing this. Come check it out."
and because you’ve spent so much time talking to them, as a friend would, they
will say "Oh, awesome, let me check it out and tell you what I think."

And that feedback? Some of the most important "returns" that come out of
social media. At least in my eyes.

~~~
yotamros
Totally. Thanks for your comment.

------
lux
This is something that's easy to forget and hard to put into practice. It's
easy to get wrapped up in what you're doing that the conversation becomes one-
sided, and real engagement is just making human connections, which requires
listening and participating as much or more than just broadcasting. Thanks for
sharing :)

------
meatsock
here's the cartoon they mentioned
[http://s7.postimage.org/g0jym6j8b/208905_434349569943709_205...](http://s7.postimage.org/g0jym6j8b/208905_434349569943709_2053995248_n.jpg)

